
Zebra – Game - rinesh
http://www.foddy.net/zebra/
======
Kronopath
The moment I saw "foddy.net" next to the title I knew what I was in for. This
is the same guy behind games like QWOP
([http://www.foddy.net/Athletics.html](http://www.foddy.net/Athletics.html)),
GIRP ([http://www.foddy.net/GIRP.html](http://www.foddy.net/GIRP.html)) and
CLOP ([http://www.foddy.net/CLOP.html](http://www.foddy.net/CLOP.html)). He's
an expert on making games that troll the player.

------
radiorental
Ok, now I'm officially blind

------
uptown
This needs an oculus port.

------
striking
The ending was pretty good.

~~~
Smushman
Can't tell if trolling, or need to play longer. Evil.

~~~
Smushman
Either way you are definitely troubled.

~~~
striking
Oh, there's no doubting that ;)

------
agentgt
I had to restart chrome because it killed my cursor.... I have no idea what
key command I could have pressed to revert that... a much needed restart
though.

~~~
idle_zealot
Either esc of q freed my cursor.

------
kozukumi
My Eyes! This needs an epilepsy warning.

------
MadMatt13
Took me time to understand we are actually in a maze. (Wolf3D like)

------
jamiethompson
I don't get it

------
kentbrew
Trigger warning for migraine headache.

------
Rampoina
This is evil

------
sandebert
The sickness... the sickness...

------
geocar
SICKNESS

------
wildlogic
sickness

------
fnovd
Sickness.

------
arpa
ow! my eyes!

